# Rumor: Anti Christian Day on Tuesday



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Rumors are spreading around about killing unveiled females on Tuesday. 

I have no idea if it is real. I had a copt friend of mine tell me about the story. I also heard with my own ears on the Amr Adeeb show some lady call on the show and completely break down with fear about church, females, problems, etc on Tuesday. I couldn't quite understand much of her talk because it was coupled with crying, but in a nutshell she was worried about Tuesday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Omg...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The trouble with rumours are they can soon be taken and turned into fact.... I thank god my ticket is May 5 and I am seriously thinking about bringing it forward.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Rumors are spreading around about killing unveiled females on Tuesday.
> 
> I have no idea if it is real. I had a copt friend of mine tell me about the story. I also heard with my own ears on the Amr Adeeb show some lady call on the show and completely break down with fear about church, females, problems, etc on Tuesday. I couldn't quite understand much of her talk because it was coupled with crying, but in a nutshell she was worried about Tuesday.


egypt awash with rumours
i dont beleive any of them but it only takes one spark to start a fire
and then it becomes a self fulfilling phrophesey.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Rumors are spreading around about killing unveiled females on Tuesday.
> 
> I have no idea if it is real. I had a copt friend of mine tell me about the story. I also heard with my own ears on the Amr Adeeb show some lady call on the show and completely break down with fear about church, females, problems, etc on Tuesday. I couldn't quite understand much of her talk because it was coupled with crying, but in a nutshell she was worried about Tuesday.


I can't stand this type of TV show, they always have someone (usually a woman but not always) in hysterics crying out for help. And what can I say about Amr Adeeb  

This maybe a bit like "Burn the Koran Day", but yes it only takes one idiot!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Omg!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I can't stand this type of TV show, they always have someone (usually a woman but not always) in hysterics crying out for help. And what can I say about Amr Adeeb
> 
> This maybe a bit like "Burn the Koran Day", but yes it only takes one idiot!


well we had several girls not turn up fpr work after watching this scaremongering.
both christians and muslims .
also heard that many girls went out to work with there parents.
this country has a long way to go


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot about it and went out "naked"


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I forgot about it and went out "naked"


covering up is wearing my sunglasses so today i went with out,
as much as id like to say in protest, sadley no,
put them down at work forgot to nail them and they were swiped.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> well we had several girls not turn up fpr work after watching this scaremongering.
> both christians and muslims .
> also heard that many girls went out to work with there parents.
> this country has a long way to go


Any excuse not to do any work!!! and at the end of the day, has anything actually happened? No, of course not. I find many people here in Egypt enjoy getting scared and hysterical, it gives them something to do. I can't stand the way they love spreading rumors


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Any excuse not to do any work!!! and at the end of the day, has anything actually happened? No, of course not. I find many people here in Egypt enjoy getting scared and hysterical, it gives them something to do. I can't stand the way they love spreading rumors




Everything is a drama here you should know that by now.
I have a women security guard who is supposed to come at night, I am quite happy for her not to come and still be paid, she is supposed to work 7 nights a week and yet there is not a week goes by that she doesnt phone to say, her sister is dying, her neighbour is dead, he uncle is in hospital. We get all the details of her imaginary family crisis including wailing and crying on the phone. I have told her quite plainly if you don't come it doesnt matter I am not going to cut your salary but don't tell me a story although it does give us a laugh and we have bets on what one of her family will be dead this week. 
I fell down a flight of stairs last week and within two hours I think most of my neighbours had been to see me and then went down to shout at the boab because I slipped on wet steps... they just love a drama and love to be involved in it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Everything is a drama here you should know that by now.
> I have a women security guard who is supposed to come at night, I am quite happy for her not to come and still be paid, she is supposed to work 7 nights a week and yet there is not a week goes by that she doesnt phone to say, her sister is dying, her neighbour is dead, he uncle is in hospital. We get all the details of her imaginary family crisis including wailing and crying on the phone. I have told her quite plainly if you don't come it doesnt matter I am not going to cut your salary but don't tell me a story although it does give us a laugh and we have bets on what one of her family will be dead this week.
> I fell down a flight of stairs last week and within two hours I think most of my neighbours had been to see me and then went down to shout at the boab because I slipped on wet steps... they just love a drama and love to be involved in it.


exactly, people are just too bored to mind their own business! Big city with small town mentality, hate!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I know of someone whose father has died three times and counting.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Egypt


aykalam said:


> Any excuse not to do any work!!! and at the end of the day, *has anything actually happened? No*, of course not. I find many people here in Egypt enjoy getting scared and hysterical, it gives them something to do. I can't stand the way they love spreading rumors


They’re not stupid enough to do whatever they wanna do when everyone's expecting it 

One of last week’s victims









There were 2 more victims, but no pictures available cause they're dead I'm afraid.....

As for this guy, losing one of his ears was not the only thing happened to him........I just didn't wanna add anymore pics cause the rest of them look much worse than this one.........

And the “justification”?! He owns a building, one of the apartments in there was hired by a “****”, then when things went out of control?! The usual “_The ones who did that to him are not true Muslims_” 

Like I said before...........Egypt is NOT just Cairo and its districts 

Good luck folks!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi DG!

I've seen this guy and I have read his interview in the press, I'm not suggesting sectarianism doesn't exist. The point I was trying to make, but obviously didn't manage, is that the Egyptian media know how to play the scaremongering card for the benefit of their own ratings. And unfortunately Egyptian people love drama (fact!) , even when it has nothing to do with them. 

Why the F... would veiled Muslim women refuse to go to work today? C'mon...It's just plain stupid


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, Tuesday came and went. Is anyone dead?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

well yesterday was relatively quiet, I only heard of the below.....

1) a liquor store in fayoum was destroyed and reports say 1 dead, 8 injured. (it's on the youm7.com website)
2) in the same location of the burning of the two saints church in Alexandria, several fanatics were yelling copts begone... 
3) the topic of kamilia is back on the headlines... the salafi folks wants the church to show where kamilia is hiding and if she converted to Islam, then blah blah..

and so on... 

religion has become a way of life and living.... It's bothersome..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi DG!
> 
> I've seen this guy and I have read his interview in the press, I'm not suggesting sectarianism doesn't exist. The point I was trying to make, but obviously didn't manage, is that the Egyptian media know how to play the scaremongering card for the benefit of their own ratings. And unfortunately Egyptian people love drama (fact!) , even when it has nothing to do with them.
> 
> Why the F... would veiled Muslim women refuse to go to work today? C'mon...It's just plain stupid


I’m done watching TV shows, just news, and what’s been happening in here got nothing to do with the “drama” or “rumors”, maybe it’s just “drama” and “rumors” for some cause they don’t see it happening, but it’s just what things are in the streets now, people got attacked, others got killed, almost no police, and now those idiots are thinking they can make their own “ethical police”, and trust me what’s happening in the streets now is something I do not wanna talk about! And it’s not even the “holy” Ramadan yet! I “wonder” how things would be like in the bloody coming Ramadan, and how things would go after it, not just during the bloody month.

Also the growing “support” from “politicians” towards the “Islamic movements” is kinda worrying, obviously after the “referendum” joke in March 19, every “politician” realized how those Islamic idiots can control the ignorant public majority in here, so now they’re trying to please them to win their votes!

Why would veiled Muslim women refuse to go to work today? Cause for those Salafi idiots being “veiled” does not solve the problem, if you’re not “veiled” by THEIR own “standards” then you’re in the same spot as a Christian that’s not veiled at all


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

sarahrqe said:


> Well, Tuesday came and went. Is anyone dead?


A typical Egyptian's "reaction"........

How long have you been staying here again?! :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DG,

I don't think anyone was trying to play down the persecution that Christians suffer here we were just pointing out how Egyptians on the whole jump on the bandwagon of anything and make a drama out of it using the dramas for excuses to be late or not turn up for work etc.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> DG,
> 
> I don't think anyone was trying to play down the persecution that Christians suffer here we were just pointing out how Egyptians on the whole jump on the bandwagon of anything and make a drama out of it using the dramas for excuses to be late or not turn up for work etc.


Trust me it's not about "Christians" in Egypt! And that's why I'm surprised that people are just acting like it's nothing! It's much more than just "Christians" in here, but those idiots just chose to start their sh!t targeting Christians so they wouldn't lose the "_I'm Allah's side_" privilege that's all!

The the whole situation was misinterpreted! It's not about "Christians" in Egypt only!!!! It's about ANYONE in Egypt that's not following the detailed rules of those idiots! INCLUDING other Muslims who don't share same fanatic ideas!


----------

